# Tri's



## STEELADDICTION (Mar 24, 2005)

Looking for some new idea's for Tri's workout.  Close grip bench press has always been a favoite bulking exercise for me, but due to shoulder pain getting worse when doing these, I've decided to cut them from my workout.  Anyone have any other favorites?


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 24, 2005)

Skullcrushers have always been my favorite bulker.


----------



## tee (Mar 24, 2005)

I like skull crushers the best too.


----------



## max lift (Mar 24, 2005)

let us not forget about weighted dips I hate them but thay do make me sore , :spin:


----------



## steve0085 (May 11, 2005)

Dips are the shit.


----------



## ORACLE (May 11, 2005)

cable pulldowns and skull crushers my fav's


----------



## Gettinhuge_pump (Jun 21, 2005)

I like the cable pulldowns as well, but dips are another one of my favorites.


----------



## big o (Jun 21, 2005)

My elbows have been screaming lately so I'm doing high rep extensions on the cable..It seems to help the elbow out a little..I started naproxen last nite anyway....


----------



## pincrusher (Jun 21, 2005)

i like to do a double set of pressdowns with a V bar then dips.  this makes my tri's feel really pumped up and sore for a few days afterwards.


----------

